# Baby meets goats :)



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I brought little sis out to see the goats this morning. They were all so curious, it was adorable!





















Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe how precious. thx for sharing.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Awe how Cute!!! Babies and goats, my two favorite things!!! Sweet 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

And THIS is what I love about goats...they are so curious it's hilarious! lol


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Mum why is the human so small ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

The first thing my goats would have thought if I did that would have been "Mom, we can't eat that!" Haha!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

@LonesomeDoveRanch @Nubian_Mama ROFL!!! ;D ;D ;D


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! Cute;-)


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

I love these pics! So sweet.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Almost makes you wonder if the goats have "people spot forum", they can post pictures of their people and all the goats wait for pictures of new kids! And you think we get antsy waiting on them to kid, they gotta wait 9 months!

Remember to offer loose Cheetos free choice to your humans!


----------

